# Need Advice On Tools To Buy



## Jtfondy (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a g0709 14x40 lathe and a g9901 9x42 mill , and no tooling . Looking for the best order to buy tooling . I have very little experience in machining , but am a heave machine mechanic that wants to learn. Thanks for the input,  J.T . Fondy


----------



## Ebel440 (Apr 16, 2015)

It's going to depend on what you want to do with it. If you don't have drills your going to need at least one set to start I started with fractional up to 5/8. You'll need more but that will get you started. Some high speed steel end mills maybe 1/8,1/4,3/8,1/2 don't waste your money on carbide yet your most likely going to ruin a few. Some 3/8 hss blanks for the lathe to grind your cutters. A drill chuck for the mill and or collets. A vise for the mill. I Could go on spending your money but It's hard to say really without you providing more information.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 16, 2015)

You will need a couple of center drills. Two different sizes helps.  Also consider making a part stop, several different plans are out there.  

Good luck and welcome to the Club.


----------



## KMoffett (Apr 17, 2015)

For drill bits, I would recommend "screw machine" bits over "jobber" bits. They 're shorter and "stiffer".  I hardly ever need the jobber length in my mill or lathe.  For sizes, 98% of the time ( 62.3% of all are statistics are made up) I use tap drill bits + one size larger and clearance drill bits + one size larger.

Ken


----------



## chips forever (Apr 29, 2015)

Jtfondy said:


> I have a g0709 14x40 lathe and a g9901 9x42 mill , and no tooling . Looking for the best order to buy tooling . I have very little experience in machining , but am a heave machine mechanic that wants to learn. Thanks for the input,  J.T . Fondy


I would start with tool and work holding.  I have almost the same mill as yours, 9902, either buy R8 collets or I went to the ER 32 system.  By the way my mill with in 6 months I needed a new motor and new spindle bearings.  For the lathe I use the quick change tool holders.  Personally I can't tell the difference between the wedge and post types.  I have used KDK, Aloris, and cheap Enco sets all work good.  Use a good 3 and 4 jaw chucks.


----------



## spongerich (May 1, 2015)

Ebel440 said:


> It's going to depend on what you want to do with it. If you don't have drills your going to need at least one set to start I started with fractional up to 5/8.



In addition to the fractional sizes, go to McMaster and order a couple #7 drills... get a few short ones and maybe one longer one.
#7 is the tap drill for a 1/4-20 thread, so you'll probably end up using those often.

Get yourself some decent measuring tools.   At the risk of opening up a big can of worms, I'd highly recommend getting a good pair of digital calipers.   Used 6" Mitutoyo's can be had on eBay for $50.   Lots of people will say that they're not accurate, but I use mine all the time and whenever I double check with a mic, it's almost always within .001.      Regular (non-digital) micrometers are cheap.  Commercial shops have largely abandoned them because digital is faster.   That's good for us home shop types.   Excellent Starrett, B&S, Slocumb mics are cheap-cheap-cheap.   Start with 0-1, 1-2, 2-3 sizes.  I've got some up to 6" and don't think I paid more than $10 for any of them.      You'll also want some telescoping bore gages.  Cheap ones are fine since you're not actually measuring with them, you're using them to transfer the dimension to a mic or caliper.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 1, 2015)

If you are going to drill and tap for small # screws you are going to need a drill set with the numbered drills.  I bought a cheap set, not the cheapest and then filled in the worn ones with hi quality bits as needed.   I would also buy some decent quality taps from Enco in the 3 for sets that include taper, plug and bottoming.

michael


----------



## randyc (May 2, 2015)

I presume that you already have work holders for both lathe and mill (vise, 3-jaw or 4-jaw chuck and so forth).  Likewise, I assume that you have cutting tools for both lathe and mill with the means to secure them (collets for mill, tool holders for lathe).

Taps and dies can be purchased singly as you need them - you'll eventually end up with a full set that meets your needs.

You will also need drill chucks for both lathe and mill.  Here are some other items that you'll need - maybe not immediately but you will need them at some time.  I'm not going to include the tools that have already been mentioned.

6 inch bench grinder with 80 grit aluminum oxide wheel and green wheel
edge finder
center finder
boring head for mill
1/8 and 1/4 spotting drills
live and dead tailstock centers for lathe
dead headstock center for lathe
faceplate for lathe
set of lathe dogs
1 inch or 2 inch travel indicator
.0005 dial test indicator
.0001 dial test indicator
adjustable holder for DTI with magnetic base
set of parallels for mill
machinists square with centering and protractor heads
scribe
center punch
hammer with soft face
set of step blocks, studs, nuts and clamps for mill
small hand-pump oil can
telescoping bore gauges
small split ball bore gauges
pair of 1-2-3 blocks
pair of vee blocks
copy of "Machinery's Handbook"
small tap wrench
medium size tap wrench
1 inch die holder
set of pin vises
large magnifying glass
medium mill file
roll of 220 grit sandpaper
#000 steel wool
medium and fine whetstone
small diamond lap
1 gallon Vactra #2 way lube
1 gallon Mobil DTE
1 gallon pipe threading oil
3/8 countersink
3/4 countersink
set of counterbores in sizes that you will use
set of fractional reamers, 1/8 to 1/2
set of jewelers files

and it goes on and on


----------



## janvanruth (May 3, 2015)

save your money and buy but the bare essentials a piece at the time
wait for the rest untill you see a next of kin trying to sell shop-items having belonged to the home shop of husband, father etc. that has deceased.
then pay the widow etc. a fair and decent price for the lot and you will both be happy


----------



## taycat (May 3, 2015)

main thing is a kettle so you can have brew whilst thinking.


----------



## Splat (May 9, 2015)

I would look into grinding your own HSS tools for your lathe, or go with a tangential toolholder like the Diamond Toolholder. While a bit pricey it will allow you to use a HSS toolbit, which are easily found and inexpensive, and the bit is easily resharpened on one face only (except for threading which is 2 IIRC). Or you can go with toolholders and HSS inserts from Warner.  I didn't go that route because Warner's the only one that sells HSS inserts. Other than that, I agree with most everything the other guys have posted. For the mill I'd go with HSS endmills. A lot of the cost of machining is the tools and set up accessories that go with it. Welcome to the club and have fun!


----------



## taycat (May 9, 2015)

join your local model engineering club, joined one couple of months ago.
got to try out different bits of tooling both at club and others members houses, also they know all best places for deals.
amount i have learned in short time is far more than self teaching over 2 yrs.
also our club as board you can list items you want to sell or need to aquire.
i have bought a southbend 9" model c with loads of bits for approx $300 belonged to member who developed dementia.
another member is teaching me milling in exchange for full rewire on his classic landrover.


----------



## Jtfondy (May 13, 2015)

chips forever said:


> I would start with tool and work holding.  I have almost the same mill as yours, 9902, either buy R8 collets or I went to the ER 32 system.  By the way my mill with in 6 months I needed a new motor and new spindle bearings.  For the lathe I use the quick change tool holders.  Personally I can't tell the difference between the wedge and post types.  I have used KDK, Aloris, and cheap Enco sets all work good.  Use a good 3 and 4 jaw chucks.



Did you upgrade the bearings and motor , or use factory parts ?


----------



## Jtfondy (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, will try to let you know what I end up with on the first order . 
As far as what I will be using this for , is to have fun at home. Thanks


----------



## tweinke (May 13, 2015)

All good answers above. With me being a novice also I have learned that understanding why a tool doesn't cut right  is priceless. Learn to grind HSS if at all possible. Get the best quality measuring tools you can get. And most importantly memorize your bank account number, that way when your significant other takes your checkbook you an still get stuff. The guys here are a real help, but watch out they can help you spend money faster then you can make it. LOL!


----------



## mzayd3 (May 13, 2015)

tweinke said:


> And most importantly memorize your bank account number, that way when your significant other takes your checkbook you an still get stuff.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 14, 2015)

I'd suggest cheap cutting tools to start with. HSS won't always cut what I have to cut so I also use the cheap HF carbide. While they might not cut good they still cut & I don't feel as bad burning up or breaking a $1 bit as a $3 one. If you use Android there are some apps out there with great information. I use them to get spindle speed mostly. I'd suggest thinking up a simple project & figure which tools you want to use to approach it. You might make your first project to make a tool you will use later. I used a cheap Drill press vice from HF until last month. It was what I could afford at the time. So my first project was to turn two pieces of round rod that was hard enough not to give(home made parallels) so I could lay them on my table & pull the vice down to them to mill the bottom of the vice to be parallel to the rails of the vice then bolted out down on the table right & indicated it as close as I could & started machining all the other aspects of it. 

Some tools will be moved from one machine to the other.

I'd suggest minimum tooling for the lathe: to be HSS tool blank or preground to get started turning first, carbide only if you need it for hard stuff, drills, & center drill. 

For the mill: set of 2 flute HSS up to 1/2", collets, 1/8"-1" in 1/16", drill chuck, fly cutter, parallels, rubber mallet, clamping bars w/risers, & a vise if you can swing it.

Measuring: a indicater as precise as you need to be, pin gauges, micrometers, digital caliper, blue sharpy, & a way of mounting the indicater.

Stuff that might be a must for you depending on the job or you don't already have it: common hand tools (the Asian machines come with most that you will need), bench grinder (I use a belt sander more but still need the grinder), boring head w/bars, (believe it or not)super glue, a tool to correct concentric(this is another good learning project, I milled a square shaft to fit my tool holder & turned the end down to press a roller skate bearing on), & probably a saw to cut stock.

How much money do you have I can spend for you?


----------



## kingmt01 (May 14, 2015)

Oh how I wish I could edit post I've made. Anyways one more thing. Very first thing you do is fix the key on the motor shaft of that G0709 so it won't come out. Your going to crap your pants when you start hearing it bang on the gear cover thinking your lathe has just come apart & is now trash. Grizzly really should fix this problem. Only thing I did was slide it back in & ping the bottom of the keyway for now so I could get back to what I was doing. I may get back to it with another fix later. At least I know what that noise is & the E-stop foot break are all working fine now. 

Oh, switch on the break was an other thing I had to fix when I first came. I'm starting to think Grizzly only sales kits for you to make your own tools. Like the guitar kits. I'm not sure if I bought my end mills from them or not but if so they were fine. Nothing else has been much count. Customer Service & the Tech Department are outstanding tho.


----------



## Str8jacket (May 31, 2015)

Im a heavy diesel fitter that has just gone and bought a new (to me) colchester lathe and a pacific (lagun clone) mill off a machine shop, it all come with zero tooling much the same as you.  I have pretty much had to go and buy 80% of the gear others have posted, but at the risk of going against the trend of previous suggestions I went and bought the best cutting tools and holders I could afford and it is the best money I've spent on tooling.

I still have standard series measuring equip a quality but not high end vise etc but the lathe tooling and carbide inserts I went quality and it is awesome. I had a little lathe previously that I used hss and cheap carbide tips and the frustration at taking a few thou at a time and just not getting the finish I was expecting was over whelming at times. I can now take a "rough" 120thou DOC at a time and the finish is better than aything I could ever achieve with the cheaper stuff. And I have done more in a week than I did in the whole time I owned the other gear because it is just so much easier. Plus im still on the first corner of my first inserts.

Have stuck with hss end mills etc as didnt think cobalt was worth destroying to learn on

 As a discaimer on "cheap"... being in Australia our cheap is absolute rubbish and then it is top dollar for what maybe your cheap gear costs in the US. As a indicator a box of 10 inserts I bought are around $100-$120 there are much more expensive stuff, cheap inserts here are maybe $60-$80 for 10,  but it food for thought.


----------



## EmilioG (May 31, 2015)

I would get the 8" Mitutoyo digital calipers and not the 6".  The 6" are too small and you'll be glad to have the
extra length.  Buy what you need and the best that you can afford a little at a time. Do your research and buy carefully,
especially used gages.  Watch for sales and free shipping codes and compare prices.  Zoro tools is a good outlet. Ask questions
and consult with as many people as you can.


----------

